

A London Hedge Fund Lost $1.2M in a Friday Afternoon Phone Scam - jackgavigan
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-07/friday-afternoon-scam-cost-hedge-fund-1-2-million-and-cfo-s-job

======
Someone1234
> Fortelus has “strong internal policies against fraud prevention” [lawyer
> Daniel Astaire] said in an e-mail.

That's an unfortunate slip of the tongue (pen?) given the fraud.

